# SpouseVisa-AirportJob



## reshmygirishsuccess

Hi,

Is there any restriction to working in an airport with a spouse visa?


----------



## Harry Moles

Does no one ever think to mention the countries and citizenships involved when they ask a question?


----------



## reshmygirishsuccess

Harry Moles said:


> Does no one ever think to mention the countries and citizenships involved when they ask a question?


Indian Citizen


----------



## xabiaxica

reshmygirishsuccess said:


> Indian Citizen


Living where?


----------



## Harry Moles

xabiaxica said:


> Living where?


This is not getting off to a good start...


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm guessing that the OP may be asking about the situation in Australia and that this thread really ought to be in the Australia forum. But it would help if they would come back and confirm that so we can move the thread there.


----------

